# 10 Reasons you can't be a professional chef....(well, 10 reasons _I_ can't)



## Zwiefel (Dec 4, 2013)

Seems about right?

http://blogs.sfweekly.com/foodie/2011/05/10_reasons_you_cant_be_a_profe.php


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 4, 2013)

That was pretty funny. (and true)


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 4, 2013)

That was a hilarious article. Hits so close to home i can almost smell it.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 4, 2013)

Absolutely correct! However, the people that this was written for that style themselves 'Chef's are far too arrogant and egocentric to believe it!


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 4, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Absolutely correct! However, the people that this was written for that style themselves 'Chef's are far too arrogant and egocentric to believe it!



:surrendar: OK, OK...I believe it!


----------



## Dusty (Dec 4, 2013)

"Here's a thousand carrots. Chop'em! Here's a thousand more. Repeat until you die."

Love it.


----------



## daveb (Dec 4, 2013)

The author left out the good parts - like the groupies for example. There are groupies, right?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 4, 2013)

Sounds pretty accurate.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 4, 2013)

daveb said:


> The author left out the good parts - like the groupies for example. There are groupies, right?



Do the ladies on the waitstaff count?:spiteful:


----------



## ecchef (Dec 4, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> Do the ladies on the waitstaff count?:spiteful:



Most of the one's I've worked with stopped long ago! :whistling:


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 4, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Absolutely correct! However, the people that this was written for that style themselves 'Chef's are far too arrogant and egocentric to believe it!


Hell, they're to ignorant to understand it much less believe it.


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 4, 2013)

Love it.... Especially the part about the restaurant gods have not forgotten. 
Lol


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 4, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> Do the ladies on the waitstaff count?:spiteful:



Only to ten.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 4, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Only to ten.


:laughat:


----------



## Lefty (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice little article. Seriously, I dropped out of University, picked up more shifts, soon thought, "I really, really ******* hate our stupid Manager. Maybe if I rub hand soap in my eye until it gets all gross, I'll be able to convince her I have pink eye and I'll get to go home and hang out with my friends at a normal time." I did just that, and it worked. Soon after, I got out. I've said it before, and I'll say it again - You guys are awesome. A different breed, but still awesome. 

I would also like to thank you all (the chefs) for ruining a regular meal with friends. My spaghetti with Arrabiata is so 1980's, it's almost hip again. I liked it when my food wasn't delicious AND ironic, but just delicious. Oh, and I was born in 1984....

That got weird.


----------



## panda (Dec 7, 2013)

i don't get the reference to hip and ironic?


----------



## daveb (Dec 7, 2013)

iconic? luv spill czech


----------



## panda (Dec 7, 2013)

i never thought of any dish as hip or iconic.. yummy food is yummy food. spicy pagetty is always a good thing 
if someone were to feel a meal was less enjoyable because the dish being served was not trendy, i would never want that person(s) at my dinner table ever again.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 7, 2013)

panda said:


> i never thought of any dish as hip or iconic.. yummy food is yummy food. spicy pagetty is always a good thing
> if someone were to feel a meal was less enjoyable because the dish being served was not trendy, i would never want that person(s) at my dinner table ever again.



lus1:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 7, 2013)

Liked it,much rang true.:viking:


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 7, 2013)

Good stuff.


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 8, 2013)

Lefty, don't feel bad about your spaghetti. A very well regarded chef, finalist for a JBA last year runs arrabiata with fregula and oyster mushrooms. Nobody thinks of him as outdated. The staff called the dish "mother's love" because it was so good and comforting


----------



## Lefty (Dec 8, 2013)

You guys are welcome anytime!


----------



## Mancinism (Dec 16, 2013)

haha, that's true!


----------

